# Long hold times reaching WM Vacation Planning?



## rhonda (Jul 29, 2016)

The Gold line answers the phone with a recording along the following idea: "Due to high call volumes, this line is unable to accept your call. Please try later."

The Standard line allows me to wait in the queue -- but I have no idea how long my wait might be.  *What's up?  Any ideas?*


*UPDATED:*  I got through after ~25 minute hold on the standard line.  After completing my transaction, I asked about the "call volume" and was told the following:  A new phone system was rolled out _last weekend_ and they are still working out kinks in the system.


----------



## blr666 (Jul 29, 2016)

The new phone line is terrible, everything took twice as long because we had a hard time hearing each other.   I was disconnected when she tried to transfer me to IT.


----------

